# new member



## smoky (Jan 11, 2006)

I just built an electric smoker and I look forward to hints and tips from other members.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome smoky. You'll find a lot of good info here. We'll be glad to help out-just let us know what questions you have-


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome smoky. Make we could get a peek at that smoker some time. :D


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome Smoky!

Post a downsized .jpeg of your cooker so we can see it!  Also, add a little more info on your profile, so we can know a bit more about you - OK?

Jeff

PS - Dutch, I just noticed your new Banner!!!!  Too Cool!   :D    Now your Official!


----------



## mikeold (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome Smokey,
I'm sure you'll find all the help you'll need here.

Mike


----------



## smoky (Jan 12, 2006)

Have not yet learned how to post pics. I will do so as soon as I get it figured out.


----------



## smoky (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is my home made electric smoker. I hope this works.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice job, Smoky!  Good lookin' Cooker!

Thanks for the added info as well!

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like you have some descent fabrication skills. 8) That's a fine smoker.


----------



## smoky (Jan 12, 2006)

So far the smoker is working great. I have done spareribs,roasts and salmon in it so far. I am very happy with the meat that comes out of my smoker but I have a lot to learn about smoking.
   I built this with summer sausage and snack sticks in mind because I am tired of spending $300-$400 per year to get my deer processed. I will try some summer sausage after I have lurked around this site for awhile.
Thanks for the compliments! :D


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 13, 2006)

Smoky,
     I like to also add my compliments to you on that fine looking smoker. I'm certain you will produce all the summer sausage and snack sticks you can eat. Great job!! And thanks for the pix.


----------

